# The Beauty of Salt - Dazzling Colors Created with Algae by Rotten Sea in Crimea



## SeaBreeze

Some interesting photos about the beauty of salt.  Dazzling colors created by algae by the Rotten Sea in Crimea...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...urs-bacteria-abandoned-Soviet-Rotten-Sea.html


----------



## Falcon

Our early coastal Native Americans used this technique to glean salt for their use.


----------

